# Gastrocrom



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Has anyone tried this? My Dr. said it will help with the pain.


----------



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

My allergist put me on this. I don't use it regularly because I usually forget to bring it with me when I'm out. You have to take it no more than 20 minutes before you eat which can be a bother at times. Also, you can only take 6 vials a day. I tend to eat lots of small meals so that doesn't help for about half my food intake.That said, it does work for me. I can make things worse at first because it can have side effects but I found those go away quickly if you're taking it regularly.It has never reduced pain for me. What it does is coat the inside of your intestinal tract so larger bits of unbroken down food won't pass into the intestinal wall. It's pretty much harmless to us, it passes through the system quickly but it does help form a barrier to keep things from getting into our systems. My doctor uses it more for people with food allergies than for IBS.It's just like Zicam, the nasal spray. In fact, I think it's the same stuff.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Zicam is a zinc so it is not the same thing.Nasalcrom is the same drug for use in the nose.It makes it harder for the mast cells to release the signals that it releases that activate the immune system.You have mast cells in the gut as well as in the nose. The body tends to use the same parts over and over. In the gut when they release they tend to cause you to dump water and mucus into the gut and increase the activity so it pushs stuff to the end. Preventing that reaction might reduce pain for some people if they are sensitive to gut activity levels.K.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Now I am confused. Does this mean that it will help move things along or prevent it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It should prevent an inappropriate response to the food.It will allow the normal signals to move things along as they normally would.


----------

